
The Startup Toolkit series - robfitz
http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/
======
swombat
Very nicely organised, and great content. Strongly recommended for those new
to startups (and even those not that new). Rob is extremely helpful and
knowledgeable about early stage startup wisdom.

------
qxf2
Thank you. I read all the posts in the section Founder's mindset- the posts
are of the right length for me :)

I also found the mentions of Trollope
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Trollope>) to be interesting,
especially your line:

>>"Trollope wasn’t writing one book. He was a writer."

------
tomkinstinch
More like the _software_ startup toolkit. What's there is decent, but a
section on manufacturing and supply chains is conspicuously missing.

------
hsshah
Good compilation. Will be certain to refer to this in future. Thanks for
putting this together.

------
alehrman
Seems a little thin and scattered. There's a ton of amazing (and free) info
available from Stanford.

------
bobbyong
awesome compilation of advice from the blog

------
chookrl
Great mix-tape

